# Scale Old West buildings



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Having been laid off from an oil company some months ago, I have enjoyed listening to the radio (105.7) in my garage as I design and build old west buildings (1840' - 1880's or so). I typically use basswood, some times balsa. Anyone else with a similar interest?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

A few more pictures...


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice! I see a lot of work in that set. I always wanted to build a scale replica of the Alamo for myself.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

FVR; interesting you'd mention The Alamo. Not saying it's a sign o me to do so, but I have thought three times this past week to do the same. I took very intentional pictures while in San Antonio in July of both The Alamo and of two small scale diorama's of the Alamo for that purpose. I'll attach a few (if I can find them):


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Those are COOL!!!

I always loved building things like that for history projects in school.Most realistic one I made was a fur trappers cabin. I remember it took forever filling up just half of the roof with split shingles hand cut from cedar saplings. Gopher skins looked exactly like miniature deer skins. Sculpey clay worked great for making figurines, tools, etc..


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Follow-up*



Mr. Saltwater said:


> Those are COOL!!!
> 
> I always loved building things like that for history projects in school.Most realistic one I made was a fur trappers cabin. I remember it took forever filling up just half of the roof with split shingles hand cut from cedar saplings. Gopher skins looked exactly like miniature deer skins. Sculpey clay worked great for making figurines, tools, etc..


I like the idea of creating my own figurines. I've carved such from soapstone and even done a couple in bronze (lost wax casting). I have some 'Squadron Fast Drying White Putty,' but have used it only for superficial building scar clean ups. Thanks for the idea. Do you have any pictures of what you did?

I'll attach a poor picture of the fourth piece I did. I created it after 'Jeremiah Johnson' and his beautiful native bride, Swan. I did a few animal skins for it.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Musicians*

My precious girlfriend is an excellent violinist; she teaches orchestra and performs with the Houston Simphoneta (spelling???). I created a building for her; something of a dinner/tavern that features musical performances. I'll attach one of the building and an image of the figurines I ordered online. After I received them I created a stage for their use.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I wish I still had some pics but I'm pretty sure they burned up in a house fire years ago. I always gave the models to my teachers who were tickled to have them.
I agree on sculpting your own figurines...takes a lot of work but really puts the final unique artistic touch to a creation.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing. Good one on 105.7 too!


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*a couple new ones*

Now that I am not only unemployed, but unable to walk or sleep, I've done a couple more buildings in my TOO MUCH spare time. I am grateful that the good LORD is in control....

The large colored panel is a gift from a Lakota Sioux holy man that is a visual representation of the many stories and testimonies he has heard from the settlers heading west. On the back side of it it says 'Wanikiya el iyuha, kakpa el' (Lakota for 'Christ in all, through all.')


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's one of the new ones I was looking for; an intentionally shady establishment.


----------

